# Best month to get pregnant/give birth. . .



## braddys

Hi Ladies :wave:

Apologies if this is in the wrong section :confused: but i was just wondering what your thoughts were on the best month to get pregnant/give birth.

This is because when i was pregnant with Riley we concieved in september and it was really nice to announce it at christmas :cloud9: but giving birth in june was soooo hot:wacko:

Now im pregnant ( due in november) and i am worried about it snowing :nope: and not being able to get to the hospital on time :cry:

Also it was horrible with the mini-heatwave we had a few weeks ago....

So how do you ladies feel about it?...


----------



## holly2234

Well i had Erin in March. She was due in February though and that was a nice time i thought because the snow was gone and it wasnt too warm. I was boiling right at the end so i dont know how i would have coped in summer! When i was in early pregnancy it was summer so it didnt bother me too much and i wasnt too huge at christmas, only 31 weeks.


----------



## x__amour

I had Tori in November in Colorado (one of the heaviest snow fall/coldest states) and it was fine. I just made sure she was bundled up. Honestly I'd rather have a winter than summer baby. :flow:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I definately found being pregnant last time all through winter and delivering in spring slightly easier because I'm not dealing with the heat well and usually I'm someone who doesn't get hot easy but boy being pregnant changes that it's awful! I got pregnant last time in July, found out in August so by the time I had a bump etc it was Oct-Nov and alot cooler. This time I got pregnant in Feb, and all through summer I'm carrying, due to give birth October!


----------



## vinteenage

I had Finn in November. It was chilly, but we had a carseat cover.

Ideally I'd like to be due in May/June. No being pregnant in extreme heat and no worrying about a chilly baby!


----------



## rainbows_x

I had Ava late August, so was massive throughout summer, I wa constantly hot and uncomfortable, I found out I was pregnant in Decemeber, so was always worried about slipping on the snow too. I do think I would prefer to have the next one April/May.


----------



## BrEeZeY

i would have loved to been due in May... i have to October Bumpkins and being pregnant Jan-May wasnt that bad but June-sept is miserable, its so hott and u over heat soooooo easily!


----------



## unconditional

deffinately happy when i got pregnant. got pregnant in june, had her in march. so perfect!
not super prego in the summer!!


----------



## 17thy

I had my baby in November, but I live in Florida and it was still relatively warm outside. Next time I'm hoping for a winter pregnancy and spring birth because being pregnant in 100+ degrees is NOT fun.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

got pregnant in may and had him in January, would of preferred to have him for Christmas


----------



## AriannasMama

I had Arianna in October, I would have preferred to have her early in the summer because it sucks to be giant when its so hot out.


----------



## lucy_x

I will always plan my children for summer....Id hate to have a winter baby...Because i co-sleep id worry id be too cold and pull the quilt up too high...

Random reasoning, But a very serious one imo.


----------



## x__amour

Forgot to add. I found out I was pregnant in March and March to May was fine but summer was AWFUL and lasted so, so long! We usually get our first snow in September and it didn't snow until November 11th! So I would actually like a spring baby. :flow:


----------



## Rhio92

I suppose there are pros and cons for any time :flower: 
I had Connor in November, so was pregnant through summer, but it wasn't so bad really. At least I didn't need to fork out on a thick maternity coat for winter. 
There are different ways of looking at it :hugs:


----------



## shelx

..


----------



## wishuwerehere

I had issy when it was snowy here and my dad diligently dug the driveway out every day until i had her so he could get out asap if we needed to go to hospital. The snow wasn't hugely problematic really. 
My sil had her daughter last sept and being heavily pregnant over the summer seemed horrendous. Def prefer to be due in spring if i thought about it!


----------



## emmylou92

I was glad i was massive in winter. I was sooo hot all the time even walking around with tshirts on outside in the snow. I never had the heating on indoors and walked ropund nearly naked all the time and oh was freezing. though hollie was born 3 weeks after christmas so she will have christmas then her birthday a few weeks after..so were going to move her birthday kind of to summer so we dont get 'we bought hollie this for her birthday and christmas' and also it gives us time to save to get her better prezzies. :)


----------



## unconditional

emmylou92 said:


> I was glad i was massive in winter. I was sooo hot all the time even walking around with tshirts on outside in the snow. I never had the heating on indoors and walked ropund nearly naked all the time and oh was freezing. though hollie was born 3 weeks after christmas* so she will have christmas then her birthday a few weeks after*..so were going to move her birthday kind of to summer so we dont get 'we bought hollie this for her birthday and christmas' and also it gives us time to save to get her better prezzies. :)

ohh that's a cool way to do it!


----------



## xCookieDough

*I found out I was pregnant end of July and didn't get big until winter time which was great and gave birth in April with the weather just perfect, not to hot, not to cold so I avoided being massive in the summer as heat and me soo do not go lol 
---xo*


----------



## PinkyPonk

Eve was conceived in august which was great cos i got the 20 week scan 2 days before christmas so it was a nice present to find out i was having a girl and she was born just before summer so I didnt have to be heavily pregnant in the summer which is HELL lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I had Robyn beginning of August (due end of July), and Logan end of January. To be honest, they were both fine! August was a bit hot mind! I think out of both, probably better one was January, but it wasn't too nice being heavily pregnant over christmas, got a bit uncomfy! 

x


----------



## leoniebabey

I gave birth in may, I thought that was great cos I was pregant through winter


----------

